# New Marvel vs. Capcom on the way?



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 26, 2008)

According the Marvel's Kevin Feige, yes!
http://ps3.ign.com/articles/893/893929p1.html


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 26, 2008)

lol this is actually old.

Capcom HAD plans to do another Marvel game, although their first goal was to make a DC game following a Marvel vs. DC game. However, contracts and stuff still exists.

And there are still licenses to get around. A lot of people IGNORE this obstacle. Marvel CANNOT breach contracts unless fees are given.

Besides, I'd rather have something new to the table (DC, Konami, etc.). Besides, people really only care at the Capcom side for characters anyway.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 26, 2008)

They did have plans but the contract with Marvel ran out.
Also with the DC vs. MK game coming out i doubt we'll see Capcom vs. DC anytime soon.


----------



## AlexX (Jul 26, 2008)

As long as they put more effort into balancing the cast than they did in MvC2, I'll be happy.



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And there are still licenses to get around. A lot of people IGNORE this obstacle.


Yeah, it's sad how many people ignore the issue of licenses and complain that there wasn't a character from some game or animu they wanted... There's reasons why Brawl only has 2 non-Nintendo cameos, and it's not because the game's "purpose" is to be a Nintendo crossover (its purpose is to make money, plain and simple).


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 26, 2008)

"Effort"? XDXDXD

No seriously, they simply grabbed existing sprites from old games and MUGEN-ify them.

And no, the reason why the two were included because a) Kojima asked and b) Sonic was universally requested.


----------



## AlexX (Jul 26, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And no, the reason why the two were included because a) Kojima asked and b) Sonic was universally requested.


Once again, you have managed to complete miss the point of my message, WO. I clearly said that there were reasons they were the only 3rd party characters in the game, but people had ignored that and kept saying that they should have added more as if Nintendo could add any character they wanted at a whim.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 26, 2008)

I can solve you fighting game hunger with one word.
Are you ready?

"MUGEN"

Now go forth and blast people in the face with Hadoukens!


----------



## AlexX (Jul 26, 2008)

Project_X said:


> I can solve you fighting game hunger with one word.
> Are you ready?
> 
> "MUGEN"
> ...


Mugen is not an option for those of us who like... What's the term? Oh right... CHARACTER BALANCE! -_-;


----------



## Project_X (Jul 26, 2008)

Then custom balance it. You have your very own balance. I mean, you don't have to get EvE Battle. EvE Battle has over 10,000 character slots. You can just get something smaller like MUGEN Tournament 3, which holds either 15 or 25 characters. With MUGEN, you're in control of the action, you call the shots. =)


----------



## AlexX (Jul 27, 2008)

Mugen requires a decent amount of coding skill in order to make the characters and stages, does it not? I highly doubt too many of us know how to do that.


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 27, 2008)

Alright! Enough MUGEN and let's go back on topic.

It also says that Tatsunoko VS Capcom can't be released in the US so again, Capcom and Marvel will team up once more, if that's possible.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 27, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Mugen requires a decent amount of coding skill in order to make the characters and stages, does it not? I highly doubt too many of us know how to do that.



(Final Off Topic post)
Dude...it's easy. Just copy the name of the folder the character comes in and paste it in the spot that says: "Insert Characters Below". Or in some screenpack cases, Delete the word that says "randomselect" and put in your character's foldername. Oh and make sure your characters are in the characters folder. Also make sure that the .DEF file inside the folder has the same name as it's folder.

I can tell that you haven't played/owned MUGEN. Becides, even if you see this post as unhelpful, just youtube search "How to put characters into MUGEN"....


----------



## AlexX (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm not talking about putting characters into Mugen, I'm talking about balancing them. Just because you can download a dozen or so of them means nothing if most of them are worth jack (which just so happens to be what went on with with MvC2... it nobody bothers to properly balance the characters, problems arise).


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 27, 2008)

Arcade importing. ^_^

To be quite honest, if you're a hardcore fighting gamer, you'd have your consoles import-friendly.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 27, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> "Effort"? XDXDXD
> 
> No seriously, they simply grabbed existing sprites from old games and MUGEN-ify them.
> 
> And no, the reason why the two were included because a) Kojima asked and b) Sonic was universally requested.



The sprite thing is true, but you gotta admit they altered a lot of moves and customization options.



AlexX said:


> Mugen is not an option for those of us who like... What's the term? Oh right... CHARACTER BALANCE! -_-;



That's why you can tell who's balanced and who's not, a dur. 



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Arcade importing. ^_^
> 
> To be quite honest, if you're a hardcore fighting gamer, you'd have your consoles import-friendly.



*pumps fist in air with vigor*


----------



## Kajet (Jul 27, 2008)

MvC3... hell the only reason I have a dreamcast is cause of MvC2, and that controller sucks so of course I'd grab a new game.

Just hopefully better music in this one...


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 27, 2008)

I must be the only one who loved MvC2's music...


----------



## Dayken (Jul 27, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> I must be the only one who loved MvC2's music...



I WANNA TAKE YOU FOR A RIIIIIDE

Seriously though, while the music in MvC2 didn't really fit a fighting game, I liked it.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 27, 2008)

Nah, the music was good... but it's like cRap or country music in a tetris game, mismatched all to hell.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 27, 2008)

Sounded more like jazz to me.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 27, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> The sprite thing is true, but you gotta admit they altered a lot of moves and customization options.



Like what? I'm pretty sure most of the existing sprites never have new animations. And the "alteration" of moves is as simple as how a MUGEN person could alter it. =3


----------



## Project_X (Jul 27, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> I must be the only one who loved MvC2's music...



Then do I have the site for you! =D


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 28, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Then do I have the site for you! =D



Hmm?


----------



## Landis (Jul 28, 2008)

The fighting game license for Marvel is up for grabs again. EA lost it after they canceled the latest ea marvel fighter and rise of the imperfects sucked to high heavan. Thats why a new Marvel vs capcom is gonna happen although I would rather it be sprite based than the new 2.5d trend capcom is going for. 

also most of you don't realize that the ps3 is in the same region for both usa and japan do to the different region identification for blu ray. Importing is easy with ps3 once blazblue and  Tatsunoko VS Capcom are realeased on it in japan. 

I'm sure marvel is prolly jumping back on the fighting game versus bandwagon since dc decided to just to keep themselves on top of the game like they have been doing with there movies and straight to video animated features.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 28, 2008)

gh.ffshrine.org ?


----------



## Project_X (Jul 28, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Hmm?



MvC Music: http://gh.ffshrine.org/soundtracks/5423
MvC2 Music: http://gh.ffshrine.org/soundtracks/795





WolfoxOkamichan said:


> gh.ffshrine.org ?



You're such a secret ruiner.....
But at the time, the site was down. Now it's running again.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 28, 2008)

Ok, I was wrong, MvC2 music is/was good except maybe that one song with lyrics.

But yeah hopefully MvC3 will still be 2d/sprite based or lower quality 3d models for a 300+ roster of playable characters.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 28, 2008)

^MUGEN


----------



## Dayken (Jul 28, 2008)

^ If you don't like the way the MvC series handles it's characters, don't play it. The series (unless I'm missing the point here) was always more about fun than balance, going way back to X-Men VS. Street Fighter.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 28, 2008)

MUGEN kinda blows cause of the CPU, no matter what the difficulty you still get your ass handed to you by some chars, it's not a matter of balance, but programming in my opinion.

And yeah MvC, 2 especially has a few HORRIBLY balanced chars, Cable for example, then there's like the frigging servbot and dan...  but they're programmed well enough to kick your ass on the harder difficulties.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 28, 2008)

Dayken said:


> ^ If you don't like the way the MvC series handles it's characters, don't play it. The series (unless I'm missing the point here) was always more about fun than balance, going way back to X-Men VS. Street Fighter.



Oh I like MvC, but 300+ characters is really out of proportion. And why do people think that balance=/=fun? Ugh, it reminds me of the Smash community's retarded notion of tourney level of play=/=fun.

Still, I'd rather have Capcom do other crossovers. I think MvC2 as the "peak" as it has included EVERYONE in the Marvel vs. series while adding some new ones.


----------



## Dayken (Jul 28, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Oh I like MvC, but 300+ characters is really out of proportion. And why do people think that balance=/=fun? Ugh, it reminds me of the Smash community's retarded notion of tourney level of play=/=fun.
> 
> Still, I'd rather have Capcom do other crossovers. I think MvC2 as the "peak" as it has included EVERYONE in the Marvel vs. series while adding some new ones.



Ok, so maybe "fun" wasn't the right term to use. It's just some people make the mistake of lumping it in with more "serious" fighting games like Guilty Gear and King of Fighters. 

But yeah, more crossovers would be nice, especially considering that we're probably not going to see a US release of that VS. Tatsunoko one currently in development.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 28, 2008)

Kajet said:


> MUGEN kinda blows cause of the CPU, no matter what the difficulty you still get your ass handed to you by some chars, it's not a matter of balance, but programming in my opinion.



Not me! I can beat anyone! Even Omega Zero. =P

Also, some characters are meant as a boss like Evil Ken and Ryu.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh crossovers can be serious. :3


----------



## AlexX (Jul 28, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Ugh, it reminds me of the Smash community's retarded notion of tourney level of play=/=fun.


The Smash community doesn't think that, it's the people outside the Smash community who look at the Smash community and claim that all they ever play is 1-on-1 with no items and metaknight only at smashville.

In other words, the only people who have that opinion are those on the outside looking in, not the Smash community itself.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 28, 2008)

Project_X said:


> MvC Music: http://gh.ffshrine.org/soundtracks/5423
> MvC2 Music: http://gh.ffshrine.org/soundtracks/795
> 
> 
> ...



haha, i already knew about that site but thanks anyway. 



Kajet said:


> Ok, I was wrong, MvC2 music is/was good except maybe that one song with lyrics.
> 
> But yeah hopefully MvC3 will still be 2d/sprite based or lower quality 3d models for a 300+ roster of playable characters.



I'm all for more character but damn, that's waaay too many, maybe around the same roster number as MvC2 but get rid of a lot of the joke characters and color swap characters.

Also they should put more emphasis on story for this one, i wanna know more about Ruby Heart!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 28, 2008)

AlexX said:


> The Smash community doesn't think that, it's the people outside the Smash community who look at the Smash community and claim that all they ever play is 1-on-1 with no items and metaknight only at smashville.
> 
> In other words, the only people who have that opinion are those on the outside looking in, not the Smash community itself.



Riiight... *points at Smashboard and the endless debate about it*


----------



## AlexX (Jul 28, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Riiight... *points at Smashboard and the endless debate about it*


I'm afraid simply pointing to the main Smash fandom's forum isn't going to cut it, WO. I go to the smashboards regularly and never see anything that would imply they think competative play can't be fun.

If you want to prove your point, you're going to have to link me to specific topics. Ones that are new and by people who actually matter (since if the topic is like... 3 years old they're not going to matter, and if the only people who agree are people who joined recently they could easily just be trolling).


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 28, 2008)

If you both are gonna talk about this, can ya kinda take it to PM's? I do want this to stay at least a bit on topic.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 28, 2008)

Heh I was kinda joking when I said 300+ chars, it's a tad excessive even for MUGEN, Yeah some of the color swap chars need to go, for example why do we need two different versions of wolverine?

And throw in more chars from other fighting series like say... Red Earth or Darkstalkers.
Yeah more story than a bunch of pictures during the credits would be nice too, at least something that DOESN'T make me go looking online to figure shit out.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 29, 2008)

Apparently Bonerine dies faster than Adamantiumerine, but is faster.

And well, to be honest, stories are irrelevant in vs. games XD


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 29, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Apparently Bonerine dies faster than Adamantiumerine, but is faster.
> 
> And well, to be honest, stories are irrelevant in vs. games XD



Not for rabid fans who like stories...


----------



## Kajet (Jul 29, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Apparently Bonerine dies faster than Adamantiumerine, but is faster.



And has a very slightly longer claws, but do we really need both? Its kinda like pretty much every hidden char in MvC 1, just palette swaps and different damage rates.


And more modes would be nice... like something similar to survival only with health & super bars reset between matches.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 29, 2008)

Kajet said:


> And has a very slightly longer claws, but do we really need both? Its kinda like pretty much every hidden char in MvC 1, just palette swaps and different damage rates.
> 
> 
> And more modes would be nice... like something similar to survival only with health & super bars reset between matches.




Well not really health reset cause that would be too easy, just give a chunk of health back.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 29, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Heh I was kinda joking when I said 300+ chars, it's a tad excessive even for MUGEN, Yeah some of the color swap chars need to go, for example why do we need two different versions of wolverine?
> 
> And throw in more chars from other fighting series like say... Red Earth or Darkstalkers.
> Yeah more story than a bunch of pictures during the credits would be nice too, at least something that DOESN'T make me go looking online to figure shit out.



lol. I have a few Darkstalkers characters, but I've never heard of Red Earth. Do tell...


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 29, 2008)

You've never heard of Red Earth??


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 29, 2008)

Red Earth/Warzard has a sexy lion furry.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 29, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> You've never heard of Red Earth??



Nope..TO WIKIPEDIA! Awaaaaaaaay! -flies off-

EDIT: Wait a minuet...so THAT'S where Hauzer came from! XD


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes! And Tessa too!


----------

